# Percocet



## ladymindful (Jan 14, 2001)

I read on another message board about people who had tried Percocet for the pain in their gut. I got a prescription Friday and it really does work. I was so tired of the twisting, turning, knife-stabbing feeling in my bowels that I would have taken poison if that helped. If you have gut wrenching pain that nothing else seems to eliminate, consider Percocet. I don't plan to be on it long term but will enjoy the pain relief while I work on getting my IBS under control.


----------

